# Nova Scotia



## Bobw235 (Jun 29, 2016)

Going back through the hundreds of photos from this beautiful spot and bringing a fresh look to some that I'd never edited.  Here are two I did over the past day, using software to change the look or bring out more details.  I'm learning the more advanced features in my software packages.



In this lower shot, I've taken a photo that was originally in color and rendered it in B&W, but then applied some color to the lower third using a gradient tool, than applied a vignette filter around the edges.  This is a hiking path just off the coast.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 29, 2016)

A detour gave us this view when we came over the crest of the hill.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 29, 2016)

Lovely Bob!


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Lovely Bob!



Thanks Annie.  I'd love to get back there one day, but other destinations beckon first.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 29, 2016)

A B&W treatment of this shot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2016)

Beautiful Bob!


----------



## happytime (Jul 15, 2016)

On my trip to the Galapogos ,I can't spell tonite but anyway, there were these huge rock formations in the middle of the islands. I waited for the sun to get the right color I wanted an shot ....the Golde a pix's of it. 
It was glowing an orange, I also took it in the bright of day. Boy ,what a difference it made.lindap
             The Golden hour rings true,best lighting ever.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 16, 2016)

The color in the rocks is beautiful. I saw a lot of that while we traveled out west but my dinky little camera didn't pick up all the nice colors.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 16, 2016)

*Just think* If Ansel Adams  had had all those extra gadgets for his lonely camera,

he might have become a well known  photographer.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2016)

Falcon said:


> *Just think* If Ansel Adams  had had all those extra gadgets for his lonely camera,
> 
> he might have become a well known  photographer.



You made me curious so I looked up his cameras.  His first was a Kodak Box Brownie:



Later had carried 30 lbs of camera equipment.


----------

